# Today we walk torward the big nuclear cloud



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 23, 2013)

I bet secdrl would have walked towards without second guessing.


----------



## charley (Feb 23, 2013)

The U.S. gov always uses U.S. troops as it pleases, not showing concern for well being of our soldiers is normal....IMO


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 24, 2013)

No need to add the IMO.  That's not opinion.  That's fact.


----------



## LAM (Feb 24, 2013)

charley said:


> The U.S. gov always uses U.S. troops as it pleases, not showing concern for well being of our soldiers is normal....IMO



the offspring of the 1%ers would make up the smallest demographic in the military.  it's not their children or anybody they know personally that get sent out to die "protecting democracy".


----------



## Bowden (Feb 24, 2013)

charley said:


> The U.S. gov always uses U.S. troops as it pleases, not showing concern for well being of our soldiers is normal....IMO



The U.S. government is not alone in this.
Everyone globally has received radiation from above ground nuclear testing conducted by multiple 'nuclear powers'.
It was spread worldwide by wind currents, rainfall into the environment the soil, water, food chains across the globe.
Everyone has 'consumed' radiation as a result of this above ground nuclear testing.

Chronological Listing of Above Ground Nuclear Detonations: Explanation and Summary

Summary of listed detonations


NationNumber of above ground   detonationsYearsTotal yieldUnited States2161945-1962153.8 mtU.S.S.R.2141949-1962281.6 mtUnited Kingdom211952-195810.8 mtFrance461960-197411.4 mtP.R.C.231964-198021.5 mtSouth Africa119790.003 mt


----------



## Bowden (Feb 24, 2013)

LAM said:


> the offspring of the 1%ers would make up the smallest demographic in the military.  it's not their children or anybody they know personally that get sent out to die "protecting democracy".



The 1% have ingested radioactive fallout radiation from above ground nuclear testing.
It is in the environment.
Unless of course the 1% have found a way around eating food and drinking water.


----------



## Bowden (Feb 24, 2013)

File:US fallout exposure.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Per capita thyroid doses in the continental  United States of Iodine-131 resulting from all exposure routes from all  atmospheric nuclear tests conducted at the Nevada Test Site.


----------



## Bowden (Feb 24, 2013)

Fallout from Nuclear Weapons Tests and Cancer Risks  American Scientist

Fallout from Nuclear Weapons Tests and Cancer Risks
Exposures 50 years ago still have health implications today that will continue into the future.

Steven Simon, Andr Bouville, Charles Land

Prior to 1950, only limited consideration was given to the health impacts of worldwide dispersion of radioactivity from nuclear testing. 
But in the following decade, humanity began to significantly change the global radiation environment by testing nuclear weapons in the atmosphere. 
By the early 1960s, there was no place on Earth where the signature of atmospheric nuclear testing could not be found in soil, water and even polar ice.

In the U.S., it took a number of years for the differences in dose     and cancer risk from regional and global fallout to be understood.     We have learned that the internal doses from global fallout were     considerably smaller for the thyroid, but greater for the red bone     marrow, than those from Nevada fallout, whereas the doses from     external irradiation were similar for Nevada and for global fallout.
  We estimate that in the U.S. the primary cancer risks from past     exposure to radioactive fallout are thyroid cancer and leukemia,     whereas in a very few cases for example, the Marshall     Islands large internal doses as a result of ingestion of     radionuclides have led to significant risks of cancers in the     stomach and colon. Our research has quantified the likely number of     cancer cases to be expected in the U.S. from Nevada exposures and     has contributed to the assessment of risk at other worldwide locations.


----------



## LAM (Feb 25, 2013)

Bowden said:


> The 1% have ingested radioactive fallout radiation from above ground nuclear testing.
> It is in the environment.
> Unless of course the 1% have found a way around eating food and drinking water.



of course they would be it's not their children that are dying on the battlefield or currency being exposed to massive amounts of depleted uranium arms in combat today.

and in regards to the Vegas test site, trust me there aren't any 1%ers anywhere near that area, not a lot of non-casino/hotel wealth at all in Vegas.  generally most people with substantial wealth stick to the metro area or just outside for consumption/travel purposes.


----------

